# Sorry I have been away for a couple of months



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello all of my hauntforum friends. I just wanted to apologize for not being around for a couple of months. We had a health scare with my little girl and she ended up having to have surgery, but she is ok now and I am finally getting back on track. I hope to chat with you all soon. 

Dorian


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope everything is ok with your little one. No pressure for you to be back. Come around whenever you feel it is right to be back.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good to see you back, but the important thing is your daughter is OK.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Dorian, I am glad that your daughter is doing better now. Like they said, your other family is just as important!  Take all the time you need, we're not going anywhere......  I don't think...... LOL heeheehee Take care and glad to see we didn't scare you away! :>


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good to see your getting back on track and you daughter is well!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome back Dflowers...good to hear your daughter is okay..
I know how you feel!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Back D... I am glad to hear that your little one is better!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Leah is doing well. We originally thought she had a cystic hygroma, but once the surgeon removed it, it was determined to be a Lipoblastoma. It is a benign fatty tumor that is believed to be caused by left over embryonic fat cells. It was located in her neck just above her left clavicle and was placing pressure on her airway and resting over her carotid artery. Because of its proximity to these vital structures as well as nerves that controlled her breathing, speech, and left arm it was a very risky surgery and had to be done at UNC Chapel Hill Children's hospital. She did extremely well and is on track for a good recovery. The reason I am sharing this much information is because I was the only one to notice this swelling on her neck, it was VERY slight and even medically trained people did not notice it until it was brought to their attention. We were very lucky, this could have been a lot worse. Lipoblastomas are extremely rare and we have been told that she is only the second documented case of a Lipoblastoma in the area hers was located. Again, thank all of you for your kindness and I will be here for a long time.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad she's okay, and that you found it before it became a problem.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We share many similarities, my friend. I'd love to have some updates here IF you feel comfortable enough. If not, that's okay too. Keep in mind no matter what, you have plenty of support here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn that's scary. Glad to hear she's on the mend, and glad to have you back Dorian.


----------

